# Water Pump Problem Swift Kontiki 640



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

We have just arrived on the Isle of Arran for a weeks break in our 1996 Kontiki. I switched on the Water pump and noticed it was kicking in and making a noise like a hicup every 20 seconds or so. We just filled the tanks so it wasnt low or anything. The time between this noise which is obviously the pump working decreased and suddently the water pump is constantly on like its trying to feed water through. All the taps still work but I am now having to switch the pump off when we dont need to use the taps as its constantly on otherwise. We noticed it occasionaly kicking in last time we were away but thought it was because we were low on water. Can anyone help with this and advise us what it might be? I suspect its been on the way out for a while. Any ideas of a fix or is it a workshop job and if so how much might it cost?

The internet speed is appalling here so may not be able to answer straight away

Regards
Barry


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You have a dickie micrswitch on a tap

Loddy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

1) An adjustment on the pressure-switched pump is required, or
2) You have a bad leak, which should hopefully be obvious, or
3) Knackered pump.

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Trace the pump and give it a thump, pressure switch is stuck, got the same problem with one of my pumps on boat. thumping doesnt work unfortunately as switch is stuck on mine!

If that does not work, pull a lead off and it will stop or find the fuse and use that as a temporary on/off switch.

Replacement Fiamma pumps about £54, if it's a F iamma original, microswitch is a couple of pounds and easy to fit

Regards

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Thanks so far*

Thanks for the tips. Its easy to switch off as there is a switch for the water pump on the main control panel so its off right until we need water. Tomorrow when get a chance I will try thumping the pump if I can find it as this is about the limit of my technical expertise. I wouldnt know what a microswitch looks like or where it is and also how to test if its the pump or the switch and is there more than one switch? Assuming I am too kak handed to fix it myself any idea where should take it to get it profesionally repaired? I live in North Yorkshire dales 15miles from Darlington. There is a Discover Leisure place (formally Barons) near there, dont know if they are any good and no idea where nearest Swift specialist is.

Regards
Barry


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

The pumps under the right hand side cushion of your central dinette,might be air in your system :?:
Doe's the water flow properly through the taps?


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

If it is the same as my 1994 Kontiki the pump and water heater is under the front dinette seat. I had a problem with mine kicking in occasionally a couple of years ago and it was a leak on the tank. Another problem I had was the drain tap outside wasn't right home and was leaking causing the pump to kick in. Hope this helps.
Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*ITs got worse!!*

Hi All

This morning the pump is dead. There is nothing at all when you turn it on and the taps dont work. I lifted up the dinette seat where the tank is and there are various blue pipes coming out of it. The only thing that seems to look like a pump is on top of the tank, is about 2-3 inches square and has 3 wires with spade connectors coming out of it. The lid where this device was sealed to its base is loose where it was once glued down and you can lift it up and there is a circuit board in it. It fits in a recess on top of the tank and there is a small amount of water leaked around this device. I gave it a whack but I dont think this can be the pump as its small and electrical? Interestingly the water level in the 100 litre tank is down quite a bit and we have virtually used hardly any water since we got here. Under the other dinette seat is the hot water tank and I cant see an obvious pump here.

Any further ideas?

Regards
Barry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I believe (not definite) that on you van you have a submersible pump which is operated from an inline whale pressure switch. The chances are that the it is the pressure switch that has failed or requires adjustment. This will be a small white object some where in the cold water line with a turning wheel on top. This wheel is used to adjust the sensitivity of the switch. The unit on the top of the tank is the water level sensor.

Please feel free to give me call on 01580 881288 and I will try to help you further

Ian Mayhew
workshop.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Many Many Many Thanks!!!*

Ian (and everyone)

Thanks for taking the time to talk to me today, your advice was greatly appreciated and guess what? Thanks to you I have resolved the problem!!!!!

You were spot on there is a pressure switch but as you said its not near the tank or indeed under that seat, the pipe feeds through under the other dinette seat next to the hotwater tank. I started to fiddle with this switch and the pump came back on but alarmingly water was spurting everywhere. I noticed that the hose connected to the switch was loose! This probably explains why we were using so much water as everytime the water was being used or water was transferring to the hot tank it must have been leaking at the same time. Its not too wet under there though as there is a drain. I found some instructions under the pressure switch telling you how to adjust it. I fixed the hose and turned back on the pump, adjusting the pressure wheel thing until the diaphragm (is that right?) clicked which according to the instructions is where it should be adjusted too. There is now no hiccupping and everything (touch) wood is now working normally.

Ian, I can't thank you enough for your support. This is the start of our first real holiday in our Motorhome and being stuck on the Isle of Arran with no water whilst I would have survived on Stella and worried about being clean or washing up later, Michelle my wife would not! It's a pity your way down south as I wouldn't hesitate to take my van to your dealership.

The locals found it quite amusing watching me trying to balance a 5 gallon jerry can between my legs on our scooter in the poring rain. This is of course our next issue. We are currently on a CL in a field which since we arrived yesterday has become waterlogged. One caravan has already had to be towed out with a range rover. If it doesn't stop raining soon my next post may be about getting the water out, not in!

Thanks again

Barry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

So it was pressure switch adjustment and a leak. Do I get a prize?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Prize for dave*

yes dave you do. you were spot on as well I just needed ian to talk me through actually looking in the right place!!!!

Thanks very much


----------

